# Wallace & Gromit



## midnightlouise (Oct 11, 2005)

I know we have some W&G fans on here (see my avatar for a nice pic of Gromit [the dog] & Feathers....) so I thought I'd post this....anyway, I went to see the W&G movie "Curse of the Were Rabbit" this weekend and I laughed my butt off.  It was so weird but so darn funny!  My 5 year old loved it, and my husband even thought it was good. (high praise indeed...) Has anyone else gone to see it yet?


----------



## mel0622 (Oct 11, 2005)

aww i wanna see it. my brother was lookin up stuff for that online and we saw a clip of gromit and the other dog fighting on the flying plane. lol that was SO funny!!!


----------



## Janice (Oct 11, 2005)

I've been trying get to the theatre to see this but I haven't been able to yet! I am SO looking forward to seeing it!!


----------



## jasper17 (Oct 12, 2005)

Curse of the Wererabbit was so cute!  Lots of um, more adult humor, too - puns and wordplay - good stuff.

Sad to hear about their warehouse burning down earlier this week, though.


----------



## mspixieears (Oct 12, 2005)

Been dying to see the new W&G too. A were-rabbit?! That is the funniest and tamest were-creature I've heard of. It should be a hoot.


----------



## Shawna (Oct 12, 2005)

I am dying to take Graham to see this movie, but the review in our local paper said it scared the bejezus out of her little girl and now I'm kind of worried.  Of course, Graham's favorite movie right now is Corpse Bride so if that didn't scare him I would hope W & G wouldn't either.  What do the moms think?  Is is gonna freak out my 3 year old or make him laugh?


----------



## Juneplum (Oct 12, 2005)

*raises hand* i can't wait to see this.. it looks super funny =)


----------



## mspixieears (Oct 13, 2005)

Might not be familiar to the world audience, but I just found out that Aardman were also responsible for this claymation show I used to watch as a kid called Morph! It was so funny! Back when I was a wee Londoner. I'm still wee, just older. 

If you ever get the chance, check it out. Morph is kind of this Gumby-esque guy who helps a human artist draw things (but only his hand is visible). He doesn't talk but makes sounds like Mr Bean. Oh the wave of nostalgia!


----------



## Shawna (Oct 13, 2005)

I just heard some sad news that the studio they used to create Aardman creations burned down yesterday and destroyed a whole bunch of their memorabilia, and a bunch of sets used for Wallace and Gromit.  I hope the movie is popular enough to help them with their losses


----------



## dreams (Oct 14, 2005)

I can't wait till I watch it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It looks sooooo funnny!! I love the evil penguin!! 

I think I'm going on Sunday... :spy:


----------



## Caderas (Oct 14, 2005)

i haven't seen it yet...but my boyfriend and all his friends and of course I do too.  it looks so funny!!  maybe this weekend sometime...


----------



## Paperdoll (Oct 16, 2005)

I have seen it, I loved it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




x


----------



## turtle_pixie_ (Oct 16, 2005)

I loved it! I saw it yesterday. Some of it was a bit rude for children, but hopefully they would pass on it since they wouldn't understand!


----------



## Caderas (Oct 17, 2005)

awwwww...i went and saw it tonight with my boyfriend, and another couple that we are good friends with.  it is soooo cute!!  and funny, but it has some parts i'm pretty surprised they'd put into a 'G' movie.  but it was still allllll good.   i advise it.


----------

